# Is the Xbox 360 slim worth it?



## NikoKing (Sep 1, 2010)

Yeah, so my birthday is coming up and I've been having trouble deciding what I want.  On that list of things I were considering was the new Xbox 360 slim model.  I'd like to know if it's worth it or not (with the price raise and such).  Oh, and please no console war flaming.


----------



## Pear (Sep 1, 2010)

Do you already have a 360? If you do, there's really no point. If you don't, go for it,


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 1, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> Do you already have a 360? If you do, there's really no point. If you don't, go for it,


Oh, I don't have a 360  .  I have the PS3 and Wii already too.


----------



## Pear (Sep 1, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doo eet. 
Halo Reach, Gears of War 3, lots o' good stuff.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 1, 2010)

you have tf2, what more could you need?

I would say wait and see what xbox does with/after kinect, as I smell new consoles being unveiled in a few months.

but if i'm wrong, you could be waiting/wasting a good year of your time.

ps3 and wii should be enough, imo..  gran turismo 5 and lbp2 are right around the corner, among other things.

but if there's nothing you want on ps3/wii, i guess go for it..  though a computer upgrade could work.. 

/my opinion


----------



## David (Sep 1, 2010)

Better online, great exclusives coming out in the next few months, do it.


----------



## Marcus (Sep 1, 2010)

Your money is better off going towards an iPad, those things are the bomb.

It'll take you a long time to get used to the XBOX's crappy controller after using the PS3 one too.


----------



## David (Sep 1, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> Your money is better off going towards an iPad, those things are the bomb.
> 
> It'll take you a long time to get used to the XBOX's crappy controller after using the PS3 one too.


since when is a controller that fits your hands perfectly, has amazing shoulder buttons, and is included with thumb sticks that curve in, and have grips on them, crappy?


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Sep 1, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it really just depends on what youre use too.
I have been using PS controllers since i was 5 and they fit my hands perfectly


----------



## Marcus (Sep 1, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're good for people with unusually massive hands or you need to wear thick gloves. The PS3 controller fits your hand perfectly and are shaped into a position that actually feels natural, but the XBOX one is chunky and you need to bend your fingers at certain points.

Anyway, he said not to argue. I pointed out a fact, not something to be argued about.


----------



## David (Sep 1, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, considering you're 12/13 w/e you are, i guess the PS3 controller would fit you better. but w/e. Might change once you hit 16+


----------



## Marcus (Sep 1, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, that is a good point. I guess that would make sense, as XBOX target market is about 16+, isn't it?


----------



## Conor (Sep 1, 2010)

Defiantly worth it, some of the exclusives are brilliant, its my most played console.
I have no criticism for the controller, its easily the most comfortable controller I have ever used.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 1, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Better online, great exclusives coming out in the next few months, do it.


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>@ david/xbox vs ps3 gogogo</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">opinions, mother*censored.3.0*er.  do you understand he difference between fact and them?
saying what exclusives are coming out that are so great would be a good start.
the online debate has already been discussed, so I'll leave that be.  it's in the other thread, still.

my controller preference is, and has always been, the playstation controller.  my hands are long, and slender, not thick/bulky.  I don't play the xbox, and can't recall holding one more than once or twice, but I've heard awful things about the dpad, but that otherwise, the controller is good/great.

I think sony did a *censored.2.0* move making r2/l2 analog trigger buttons, but that's just me.

I love how every button except start, select, and the PS/home button are analog/pressure sensitive.  good god, that's a lot of analog control.

also, i like the gamecube's wavebird a hella lot, too.  the wired controller feels a little small/not big enough, after using mine for so long.  hate not knowing rumble anymore, though. </div>

do some research as to what games are coming out, and what games are already out that are better/exclusive to the xbawkz.  otherwise, you can just use your PC or PS3, and just spend the money on that.

or ask for things for those as gifts.


----------



## Pear (Sep 1, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really don't know what you're talking about, Marcus. I have to curve my fingers uncomfortably to hold the PS3 controller, it's like someone designed for midgets. :S The 360 controller has to be the most comfortable one out there though. The Wiimote's comfy too, but it leads to wagglan, so ends up sucking.

I've owned the Wii, a gaming PC, an Xbox 360, and a PS2. While I don't have the money for a PS3, I've played the PS2's exclusives extensively, and used PS3's a lot at friends houses. The 360 blows the rest of the competition out of the water, I gotta say. 
No, no fanboyism. I've given all company's and consoles a fair shot.


----------



## David (Sep 1, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After getting out of Nintendo awhile ago, I bought both the 360 and PS3, to give each company a fair chance. I now only own the 360 for a reason.


----------



## Marcus (Sep 1, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have big hands for my age and it fits perfectly, so you must either have humongous hands or you don't know how to hold it properly to be honest.


----------



## AndyB (Sep 1, 2010)

Oh shush. The controllers all fit fine, you just have to adjust to them.
Someone said about having to hold the xbox controller in an odd fashion? Yes, I do... but that's how I play certain games. 
Take for instance Gears of War, I play that with a "Claw", and it changed with each game obviously.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 1, 2010)

4GB + Kinect = $300

250GB = $300


You don't havve one? Get it.


Controller 360 > Ps3 I'm sorry that's a fact by even PS3 fanboys.


----------



## Marcus (Sep 1, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> 4GB + Kinect = $300
> 
> 250GB = $300
> 
> ...


Not a chance, I can't see myself ever adjusting to the XBOX controller, but the PS3 one is perfect.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 1, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol. Well as David said you must have pretty small hands.


----------



## Marcus (Sep 1, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really, I have big hands for my age-13.


----------



## Rawburt (Sep 1, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As someone who's owned a lot of game systems, I don't think adjusting to a controller should be an issue.

After a few days any controller becomes second nature.


----------



## Jas0n (Sep 1, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't be hating on the small handed peoples!

But srsly, are you guys really fighting over which controller is better? XD


----------



## Marcus (Sep 1, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No..well..erm, maybe? 8D


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 1, 2010)

Oh my goodness  .  I like the 360 controller (since I've used it a lot before).


----------



## Jas0n (Sep 1, 2010)

This is my favourite controller:


----------



## AndyB (Sep 1, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> This is my favourite controller:


*Head explodes*


----------



## Megamannt125 (Sep 1, 2010)

Pros:
Online has alot of features
Good library of games

Cons:
If you accidently touch the system with a game in, it will scratch your disc in a complete circle, making the game completely useless.
$60 for online

Depends on whether or not you think the pros outweight the cons or not.


----------



## Rawburt (Sep 1, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> This is my favourite controller:


Dayum son.

I love the infinity button.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 1, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Pros:
> Online has alot of features
> Good library of games
> 
> ...


Agree
Agree

Wtf
Agree semi


I love when people say that. Mega leeme axe you a question. You played Twilight Princess right? Mario Galaxy?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Sep 1, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://erictric.com/2010/06/17/xbox-360-slim-will-wreck-your-discs-if-moved/

Of course.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 1, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nnonono I agree completely moving it is a no-no


Okay cool, now how many times while you were playing them did you decided to move your Wii to another spot or on it's side?


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 1, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> 4GB + Kinect = $300
> 
> 250GB = $300
> 
> ...


don't have one what, xbawkz?  $300 is enough money to buy a ps3, IIRC.. just checked google, there's a LBP bundle for $350, don't know what you get extra with it, or if it's official/just google, but the price for the two separate would be $330 or so, not counting tax.

i love how you support your opinions with facts.

I'm not a ps3 fanboy, though I do like the system.  I have always felt that playstation's controllers are badass.  I said why in that big spoiler everybody missed.

I believe it's this one.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Sep 1, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have moved my Wii before while playing actually. It's not just that anyways, what if your cousin or nephew or cat comes by and messes with your game? Sure you could put it somewhere out of reach, but I don't really like the idea of having to do all these precautions just to play games. My Wii has been knocked over by accident a bunch of times while playing.
Also I have the Gamecube version of Twilight Princess.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 1, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH GOD

LET ME ZOOM IN ON THIS PREDICAMENT.

> I love when people say that. Mega leeme axe you a question. You played Twilight Princess right? Mario Galaxy? 

> I love when people say that. Mega leeme axe you a question.

> Mega leeme axe you a question.

> leeme axe you a question.

WHAT THE DICKS.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 1, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't have any cousins or  nephews so I have peace of mind btw my xbawk is in a black where it can't be moved very well.
Question, when you knocked it over was it because of the game cube cord? If so Xbox= wirelesssss. (for the most part and you have to yank back hard to send it flying.)
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>my xbawk</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> as you can see it can only move slightly <---- and ----> if I wanted to move it. and my cat can't get there cuz xbox is taking up most space. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

@Physo I know it should be "a-s-k." ._.


----------



## David (Sep 1, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most people lay their xbox down. 

Keep the cats and annoying cousins out of your room in the first place.

Install the games to the massive hard drive

Wii doesnt spin the discs as fast as xbox.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Sep 1, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's knocked over alot of times because of the internet cord. Which isn't the Wiis fault, since I don't have wireless internet.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 1, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes

Yes

If I had one

So?


@Mega Oh well people with wire-less don't have to worry about that now do they? So I don't see why you think people make their xboxes do flips and *censored.2.0*.


----------



## David (Sep 1, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So?

not spinning as fast = not much damage. Xbox spins the discs extremely fast because of things such as the high end graphics, if it gets knocked over, the disc is going at a much higher speed and if it collides with anything its not supposed to, it's gonna scratch.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 1, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oooh, okay I didn't get it. = P


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 1, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd just like to quote myself in this post, due to it being swamped/forgotten, compared to my post singling out garrett saying axe.   also, that this thread was simply asking if the xbox was worth the money/being a gift.

obviously, peoples opinions on what is worth something are different.  holy *censored.2.0*.

the poster already has a ps3 and a wii, I personally don't think that they would need the third system, but as I said, if there are a few exclusive games that you really wanna play, I'd say it would be worth it then.  but if there's nothing for you, then i wouldn't recommend doing so, and (again), asking for computer upgrades, or some games for the consoles you already own.

or just money.  can't go wrong there. 

also, on the topic of the xbox' stability, isn't there some issue with the graphics card on it (a computer graphics card, IIRC )  being extremely close to the disc drive?  the whole heat issue, or whatever.  I know it's kinda off topic, but with david garrett and mannt debating about wii vs xbox, i felt the need to ask.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 1, 2010)

Oh Niko do your friends have one?


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 1, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Oh Niko do your friends have one?


Yeah, I'm 99.9% sure  .


----------



## Pear (Sep 1, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you could play with me. Yay


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 1, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Oh Niko do your friends have one?


see, I'd just like to point out one thing by this post, and it doesn't really have anything to do with xbox vs whatever.

if i remember correctly, it used to be that kids/friends would plan out which systems they had/wanted to ask their parents for in order to spread out all the systems/have one friend with each system, covering them all.

however, nowadays, the reason you buy one console or the other is mainly for/based on what your friends have, so that you can play it with them, online.

of course, there's still people who don't have interbutts who do the same thing as previous, I just wanted to highlight that change in the mindset of gaming groups.

used to be about sharing, now it's about everyone having the same things for themselves, or something like that.  iunno.

either way, I'm sure this is a huge deciding factor of whether or not you want to get an xbawks.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 1, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett is an xbox fanboy but hes to ignorant to realize it


----------



## Zachary (Sep 1, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, now with system link/LAN and online play, everyone has to have the same system. : /


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 1, 2010)

Zack said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 2, 2010)

Simmer said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett is an xbox fanboy but hes to ignorant to realize it


I know you're a troll, but you're already banned. 

I LOVE my xbawks BUT! I respect PS3 as well  <small><small><small>(except for their controller.) </small></small></small> And I like my DSi (Ninty)


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 2, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Simmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why do you respect the ps3?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 2, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why should I not?



Well, it has the best exclusives.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 2, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i was just curious, as you gave no reason, though you stated that you did.

just for the exclusives?  well.. which ones? :/  all that really comes to mind that's really make or break is LBP, and Gran Turismo 5, but that's later.

wii has some good exclusives.. anything nintendo (mario kart/smash bros/LoZ/metroid/mario franchise as a whole)  and it has the most innovative control scheme of the three..

just curious.  i think the ps3's a pretty cool guy, eh has awsum graphics and doesn't afraid of anything.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 2, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's so many awful Wii exclusives that bring it's rep down. 

LOL 
Uncharted
Heavy Rain
LBP
LBP 2
Uncharted 2

For a few.

@Bold So? and that statement is going to be invalid soon We'll see what Move and Kinect do.


----------



## Pear (Sep 2, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exclusives are subjective. I like the 360's, for Halo and GoW.  
The PS3's are all too puzzle-ish for me. :C


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 2, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


360 Gets a *censored.2.0*load of exclusive stuff as well and usually gets stuff sooner. Soooo it's honestly hard to say.


----------



## Pear (Sep 2, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't name a winner with exclusives, it's all perception. Hell, there are probably some people who think the Wii has the best exclusives.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 2, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Wii does have the best exclusives. Almost all the franchises on the Wii have been around for decades, and have stood the test of time.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 2, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True but I'm going by my preferences. 

@Appleguy It doesn't mean crap how long they've been around. 
All those Nintendo made games are so overwhelmed by all that shovel ware *censored.2.0*. 

Old = best wat


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 2, 2010)

kinect is such an awful microsoft in-joke.  i swear to god, they probably just sit around laughing about it.

wii = aim = HOLY *censored.2.0* ALMOST A MOUSE FFFUUUUU

and yeah, there's a lot of crap on the wii, but there was crap on the nes, snes, n64, and pretty much every system to date.

so heavy rain, LBP, and uncharted.

LBP is great, but uncharted is way overrated, imo.  heavy rain is just a movie.

sooner =/= better, btw.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 2, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> kinect is such an awful microsoft in-joke.  i swear to god, they probably just sit around laughing about it.
> 
> wii = aim = HOLY *censored.2.0* ALMOST A MOUSE FFFUUUUU
> 
> ...


We'll have to see.

You're using FFFFFUUUUU in the wrong context, _again._

And it keeps them from being the best for exclusives IMO.

And Grand T 5 = p

Opinions how do they work


----------



## Thunder (Sep 2, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> kinect is such an awful microsoft in-joke.  i swear to god, they probably just sit around laughing about it.
> 
> wii = aim = HOLY *censored.2.0* ALMOST A MOUSE FFFUUUUU
> 
> ...


The first Uncharted was alright, second was a lot better. Plus the action-packed parts were pretty awesome.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 2, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> We'll have to see.
> 
> You're using FFFFFUUUUU in the wrong context, _again._
> 
> ...


k.  i'll say i told ya so.  

sorry bro, didn't know you had to rage within a certain context.

because if shovelware that no one cares about in the first place didn't exist, nintendo would obviously be beating microsoft.

G5 = p, meaning opinion?

*censored.3.0*ing preferences, how do they work?

I said LBP was great, but uncharted was overrated, *imo*.  in my opinion.  whut.

saying heavy rain was just a movie is more or less me just dicking around.  true enough, though.

and yes, sooner =/= better.

sooner and better do not go hand in hand, and are not the same thing.  better things can come out sooner, and better things can come out later, but sooner =/= better.  the words/definitions are different.

whut.

also, @ thunderstruck, uncharted just pisses me off too many times. D:<  and the game isn't really... fun, to me.  i dunno.


----------



## Jman (Sep 2, 2010)

Grrr, no 360 for me.. ;r


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 2, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


K

FFFFFUUUUU Faceguy was always FFFUUU'ing about something bad. Who says FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF U when they're happy try *censored.3.0* year? 

Maybe in terms of exclusives yeah probably.

Gran Turismo

*facepalm*

Sorry I honestly didn't see IMO I wouldn't have said anything if I saw it.

K

Okay... I said "K"

Text

Why


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 2, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are you even trying to say something? :/

the rage comics didn't start fu, they were a product of it/used the expression.


----------



## Cottonball (Sep 2, 2010)

You should get canon's Rebel xsi then give it to Kelsi.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 2, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wtf are you getting at "Are you trying to say something?"

Never heard anyone ever use FFFFUUUU to be happy


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 2, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'm getting at your post not making any sense/having any point, hence my asking if you were even trying to say something.

then you obviously haven't met me/my friends.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 2, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How the *censored.3.0* is not making sense? I'm responding to everything you said hurpdederp


No I haven't.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 2, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


then could you go into more detail/not lean your elbow on the enter key so much, so that your post is coherent?


----------



## Gnome (Sep 2, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> Your money is better off going towards an iPad, those things are the bomb.
> 
> It'll take you a long time to get used to the XBOX's crappy controller after using the PS3 one too.


>implying 360 doesn't have the best controller of the next-gen consoles. It was good for the PS1 but they should've stopped there.

also 

>iPads

ahahahahahahaha


----------



## Rocketman (Sep 2, 2010)

I wouldn't get it if I already had an Xbox, which I do.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 2, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That enter key is for a new respond my lord.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 2, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your response is gran turismo?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 2, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When you say 






			
				you said:
			
		

> so heavy rain, LBP, and uncharted.



And my response is Oh! AND Gran turisomo what the *censored.3.0* is wrong with that.

I should have said Dur i like apples huruhr
/needed/sarcasm


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 2, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


k.

still don't get what you're trying to say.

u liek applz?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 2, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you read? I said /sarcasm. lrn2read..........


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 2, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool response, bro.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 2, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You make no sense. You say_ I_ don't make sense but you don't give proof so you're confusing.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 2, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awesome.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 2, 2010)

Psycho said:
			
		

> k. i'll say i told ya so.


*Okay Psycho! We will have to see now won't we! : DDD*




			
				Psycho said:
			
		

> sorry bro, didn't know you had to rage within a certain context.


*The orgin of FFFFUUU that <big><big>I</big></big> know of only uses FFFUUU when mad "):<" not happy silly  : )*




			
				Psycho said:
			
		

> because if shovelware that no one cares about in the first place didn't exist, nintendo would obviously be beating microsoft.


 *YES! I agree! if there were no shovelware Nintendo Wii would be beating Microsoft Xbox 360 in terms of video game exclusives! *




			
				Psycho said:
			
		

> G5 = p, meaning opinion?


 *There is no G5 silly! I was refferring to <big>G</big>ran <big>T</big>urismo <big>5</big>*




			
				Psycho said:
			
		

> *censored.3.0*ing preferences, how do they work?


 *I'm sorry I misunderstood you. 
*



			
				Psycho said:
			
		

> I said LBP was great, but uncharted was overrated, imo. in my opinion. whut.


*Okay Psycho everyone is entitled to their opinion! I respect yours! : 3*




			
				psycho said:
			
		

> saying heavy rain was just a movie is more or less me just dicking around. true enough, though.


*Okay Psycho everyone is entitled to their opinion! I respect yours! : 3*




			
				Psycho said:
			
		

> and yes, sooner =/= better.


 *I AGREE! PSYCHO I AGREE! I AGREE WITH YOUR OPINION! *




			
				Psycho said:
			
		

> sooner and better do not go hand in hand, and are not the same thing. better things can come out sooner, and better things can come out later, but sooner =/= better. the words/definitions are different.


 *I AGREE*

=================================================================
Is that better can you finally understand a post? Now that took me 11 minuintes so unless you want a 10 min waiting period I suggest you learn to _"connect the dots."_ Any other questions? :3


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 2, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>long **** is long</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">






			
				SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Psycho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


</div>just one.

wat?

sure, we'll see.

i was being sarcastic about nintendo being best if it didn't have shovelware.

my keyboard *censored.3.0*s up the t and g keys if i don't press them hard enough/the right way, my bad.  i still don't understand what gran turismo 5 = p means.  unless you were making an emoticon, in which case, why did you space it? :/  misinterpreted.  still, you could have made "gran turismo " into "you forgot gran turismo "  two words more = all the difference between a sentence and sentence fragment.

my opinion is the only one that is valid, no one else is entitled to their own.  only mine.

I was only saying that about heavy rain as a weak trolling attempt.  obviously it went over your head.

it would've been so much easier to just say "yeah, sooner doesn't always equal better, you're right.  however, xbox does keep a steady supply of content coming for their customers, and the quality is (your opinion here)"

it wouldn't have taken you 2 minutes if you hadn't bolded and mini-quoted every point.  just say "in response to your point about (insert my general focus here), (insert your point here)"

btw, u mad?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 2, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


idk


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 2, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XD!!!!!


----------

